# Pheasant Numbers



## Tomfive5 (Dec 15, 2015)

I am counting down the days until Sunday. Curious what people are seeing for pheasants around the state. Not looking for location of any kind, just peoples opinions on numbers.
I haven't been able to scout nearly as much this year, and when I did some scouting a few weekends ago it seemed like numbers were down a bit. However, I then drove by a large ag field about a 1/8 mile from one of my spots, this field has been a sugar beet field for as long as I can remember but this year it was all corn. Wouldn't you know it right as I drove by there was a group of 4 roosters on the edge of the road, and another lone rooster a few hundred yards down. If numbers stayed the same form last year it will be a good season.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

I am working on a site from daybreak till dark six days per week that covers 120 mi.² including the formerly famous pheasant centric State game area, and I very seldom see any pheasants. 
With 12+ hours of daily windshield time involved, in a rural area that I’ve been looking at pheasants in since 1962, I’d have to say that there just aren’t that many anymore.
Some will say that they are hidden in the corn, but I would then point out that pheasant broods gravel twice a day, and I’m out here on these roads all day every day, and I’m not seeing them.
Even with the recent torrential rains and limited flooding, I made it a point to check out some weedy high ground areas and only found two broods.
I’ve been here since Sept 1.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Numbers are up a tic for me at three locations then one other tiny location had three different broods in which I only discovered one brood last year.I haven't been back in quite some time now that grouse and woodcock season is here.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

Just anecdotal driving the dirt roads in monroe, wayne , and washtenaw I've seen a grand total of 6 roosters in the last 3 months. 3 were probably escapees from sexy pheasant preserve. 

This pheasant resurgence hype isn't sucking me in. Kinda like following the lions.


----------



## Gsphunteronpoint1 (Mar 8, 2018)

From what I’ve been seeing the numbers look pretty similar to last years. I had one of my best seasons last year. So hoping this season is just as good.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Number certainly have dropped since the early 70's. I used to be able to find birds anywhere, now they are not there. 

When I mean anywhere I am saying just about any ag field with cover on the edges. 

Sure there were hot spot SE Mich, NW Ohio, Iowa I would jump flocks not just groups but lots. Nothing like that now.

Will there be a recover ?? I doubt it. Not till farming changes.

If you asking about recent change...I would say slightly down. 

If you want to see bird...come to inner Detroit where there is lots of wild areas where houses were torn down. You will see pheasants  and hear them too. Nothing like the cackle of a cockbird.


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

Gsphunteronpoint1 said:


> From what I’ve been seeing the numbers look pretty similar to last years. I had one of my best seasons last year. So hoping this season is just as good.


I agree completely, outta the last 8 years last year was by far the best. Hoping for similar numbers this fall

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomfive5 (Dec 15, 2015)

I wasn't alive during the heyday of pheasants in MI. I accept that they are not always easy to come by in this state, and that probably is not changing any time soon. But man do I get tired of the negativity surrounding it. Talk like that discourages the few young hunters that might be interested in taking a walk behind their dog. 
My dog had 75+ flushes last season, sure some of those were the same birds on different weekends, but they are out there if you are willing to work hard and accept that some days might turn out to be way more walk than hunt.


----------



## milmo1 (Nov 9, 2005)

Tomfive5 said:


> I wasn't alive during the heyday of pheasants in MI. I accept that they are not always easy to come by in this state, and that probably is not changing any time soon. But man do I get tired of the negativity surrounding it. Talk like that discourages the few young hunters that might be interested in taking a walk behind their dog.
> My dog had 75+ flushes last season, sure some of those were the same birds on different weekends, but they are out there if you are willing to work hard and accept that some days might turn out to be way more walk than hunt.


If you had 75+ flushes in a season, I'd say that's pretty damn good. I never hunted the heydays either, so success is relative - and a 75 flush season in Michigan is successful, IMO.


----------



## Gsphunteronpoint1 (Mar 8, 2018)

Tomfive5 said:


> I wasn't alive during the heyday of pheasants in MI. I accept that they are not always easy to come by in this state, and that probably is not changing any time soon. But man do I get tired of the negativity surrounding it. Talk like that discourages the few young hunters that might be interested in taking a walk behind their dog.
> My dog had 75+ flushes last season, sure some of those were the same birds on different weekends, but they are out there if you are willing to work hard and accept that some days might turn out to be way more walk than hunt.


I feel like that’s part of the issue is the guys who grew up when pheasant hunting was in its glory. Got so used to it being like shooting fish in a barrel that now that they actually have to “hunt” they don’t like it. Just like that put and take program they’re starting. I would have rather seen that money go into habitat restoration. Pheasants forever has proved time and again. If you establish the habitat you will establish birds. I’ve had the privilege of hunting a few states out west. And that’s the difference between here and those states. HABITAT is key.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

Tomfive5 said:


> I wasn't alive during the heyday of pheasants in MI. I accept that they are not always easy to come by in this state, and that probably is not changing any time soon. But man do I get tired of the negativity surrounding it. Talk like that discourages the few young hunters that might be interested in taking a walk behind their dog.
> My dog had 75+ flushes last season, sure some of those were the same birds on different weekends, but they are out there if you are willing to work hard and accept that some days might turn out to be way more walk than hunt.


Just curious how many days did it take to achieve the 75 plus flushes? I grew up in the heyday. It wasn't like shooting fish in a barrel. We just expected a opportunity to see some birds. I looked forward to October 20 just as much as November 15. That excitement went away around the mid 70's. Changed over to grouse. Sure there are pockets of birds but with today's habitat unlikely to change you and the few that choose to participate should have the fields to yourselves. I wish you much success.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

What I found strange this early year was the age hatches were pretty wide spread. I think there could have been a double hatches this year. No, it was not re nesting due to destruction. No hens were with the 8 week old chicks. The dog knows it's coming and can not wait till Sunday, worst than a kid at Xmas. Shot straight and be safe!


----------



## RCA DOGS (Sep 24, 2011)

So which hey day are we referring to. My dad grew up hunting in the 60s. People shot them with.22s sitting on fence posts and took opening day off from school to hunt. I started hunting in the 80-90s. Things I thought were good. I could hunt and get a limit with work. And saw lots of birds. 
The 60s aren’t achievable but the 80s are. IMO


----------



## Chasin Tales (Jan 20, 2006)

Can I ask for a point of clarification? Are you seeing birds on public land or on private land that you have access to?


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

My private land that I have developed for wildlife. I have always had assess to pretty good Pheasant hunting since the 70's. I remember up at Peck shooting those HUMONGOUS roosters that more died from lead poisoning than dropping out of the sky. They were another breed the DNR released prior to the Schuwan release. I still have some of those genes running around, no neck ring and LOVE the river valley.


----------



## Tomfive5 (Dec 15, 2015)

micooner said:


> Just curious how many days did it take to achieve the 75 plus flushes? I grew up in the heyday. It wasn't like shooting fish in a barrel. We just expected a opportunity to see some birds. I looked forward to October 20 just as much as November 15. That excitement went away around the mid 70's. Changed over to grouse. Sure there are pockets of birds but with today's habitat unlikely to change you and the few that choose to participate should have the fields to yourselves. I wish you much success.


I went back and checked my logs, 75 was a slight exaggeration (My bad). I wrote down a total of 68 flushes in 14 days afield for last season. Out of those 68 flushes I harvested 10 roosters. I hunt mostly public, but have access to 3 pieces of private and I most certainly had better flush rates there. I missed the opener last year, but hunted a few days later and got my public land limit in 90 minutes. I finished the season with 5 off public, 5 off private. Worked wayyyyy harder for the public birds. My point is that they are out there, and I think we could do even better with minor habitat improvements. What Minnesota has been able to accomplish these last few years is impressive and could provide a good template for Michigan.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

I grew up hunting pheasants in milan township sw of town. In the heyday meaning late 50s thru the 60s between dad, gramps, brother and the 2 neighbor boys we would flush 50 birds plus out of the hundred acre cornfield we started in at 10 am. Late afternoon thru the evening we hit the wheat stubble fields with gramps and dads English setters. The briar and grapevine thickets along the wood edge held a covey or two of quail and some woodsy. To say we were spoiled would be an understatement.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

I thought when they started to let the road ditches go (uncut) until after nesting would have helped. Of course now we learn that the greatest aid for broods in the flowers ( Clover) which brings the bugs for the chicks.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

RCA DOGS said:


> So which hey day are we referring to. My dad grew up hunting in the 60s. People shot them with.22s sitting on fence posts and took opening day off from school to hunt. I started hunting in the 80-90s. Things I thought were good. I could hunt and get a limit with work. And saw lots of birds.
> The 60s aren’t achievable but the 80s are. IMO


Those were my heyday years as well.i have been searching for some estimated harvest records that I had for Michigan back then.If memory serves me well it showed a low in the late 70's where it was less than 70,000 birds and then a steady climb from that to a 265000 bird harvest around the early 90"s.Either a local magazine,A pheasants forever,Outdoor life,Or Field and Stream. I tried to search my collection but it's too much to go through.I remember some talk from that era(the 80's) Which was that land taxes went through the roof including are farm in Clarkston at that time and that was the end of the family farm era for many.Farms were lost and went idle and the crp program was a way of collecting income during those tough times during the recession.
I remember many of our spots were farms next to farms in which we put many,birds up in,corrals,alongside houses,barns,equipment and such.

My grandfather and his sister were considering selling the family farm due to taxes even though they were well off.One was Federal judge, and the other was Director of personnel,regional plant manager,and Chief negotiator at GM.I was told it was ridiculously expensive by my father.Another friend has his family's 40 acres in davisburg that they almost lost several times due to the taxes being delinquent.The debt was huge and his brother and sister bailed and signed of and now he owns it.I believe he paid nearly 50,000 in back taxes while struggling with more taxes becoming due through the years.He stated that with the two houses and two outbuildings that the taxes are half of what it was back then 30 years ago.This all contributed to the population spike back then.


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

Chessieman said:


> I thought when they started to let the road ditches go (uncut) until after nesting would have helped. Of course now we learn that the greatest aid for broods in the flowers ( Clover) which brings the bugs for the chicks.


There is still lotta places that will spray rd ditches tho, even if they let those areas grow without cutting until the hatches are done there's a lotta bugs that get killed. 

My piece of CREP, although small maybe 15 acres, is sometimes unwalkable in the early summer and throughout the summer. Grasshoppers and crickets galore as well as a lot other of other bugs. Good year around covers of larger tracts, without any pesticides, and good year around food sources make good habitat.

Sunday can't come soon enough

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gsphunteronpoint1 (Mar 8, 2018)

That’s such a bummer. Could have been a piece of glass. My GSP got her foot caught in a piece of barb wire fence one time and tore her pad open and sliced the webbing on the one foot. Luckily it was offseason training but still a bummer to see the dogs go down.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

That's hard to deal with.That's why I have more than one dog.I still worry when two dogs are 13 years old and the other two are 5 years which becomes primarily a two dog string.
Hope for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

birdhntr said:


> That's hard to deal with.That's why I have more than one dog.I still worry when two dogs are 13 years old and the other two are 5 years which becomes primarily a two dog string.
> Hope for a speedy recovery!


Any of you guys use boots?


----------



## Gsphunteronpoint1 (Mar 8, 2018)

Hackman said:


> Any of you guys use boots?


I tried. Dog hated them. She didn’t even want to run with them on.


----------



## ab5228 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hackman said:


> Any of you guys use boots?


I throw them on if the snow is crusty or icy. But other than that I do not. I cinch them down and duck tape them. It takes a while for the dog to warm up to them. At first they act like they’ve got clown shoes on, but get the dog in cover on birds and they’ll adjust quickly.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Hackman said:


> Any of you guys use boots?


Nope.You truly can't really protect a dog from the landscape the are in.Gambling odds so to speak.
My setter lived basically 18 years and no injuries.
My first labrador jumped in the truck and knocked the cover off the ice auger.
My current 13 year old lab no injuries.
My current 13 yr old shorthair is a long list and I'm not going to even start.lol.
My two current shorthairs are 5 and never injured.Knock on wood.
All of them get an enormous amount of ground time all year until retired.(120/150) days plus at three hour averages).I have been lucky.


----------



## Mi. Chuck (Jun 12, 2018)

Gamekeeper said:


> I am working on a site from daybreak till dark six days per week that covers 120 mi.² including the formerly famous pheasant centric State game area, and I very seldom see any pheasants.
> With 12+ hours of daily windshield time involved, in a rural area that I’ve been looking at pheasants in since 1962, I’d have to say that there just aren’t that many anymore.
> Some will say that they are hidden in the corn, but I would then point out that pheasant broods gravel twice a day, and I’m out here on these roads all day every day, and I’m not seeing them.
> Even with the recent torrential rains and limited flooding, I made it a point to check out some weedy high ground areas and only found two broods.
> I’ve been here since Sept 1.


Absolutely NOTHING in the Newport area of Monroe Co. which used to hold thousands of wild birds. 4500 acres in Pt. Mouilee has only the plants that Put N Take is dumping now. Same habitat = no wild birds. Just my observations over the past 60 years.


----------



## Gsphunteronpoint1 (Mar 8, 2018)

I just went to the lapeer area and talked to 4 guys and everyone told me the same thing they never even released the birds at lapeer. I thought they were supposed to release them the night before the season opened?


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Gsphunteronpoint1 said:


> I just went to the lapeer area and talked to 4 guys and everyone told me the same thing they never even released the birds at lapeer. I thought they were supposed to release them the night before the season opened?


From what I read, it was supposed to be 4 releases during the Oct/Nov hunt period and 4 during the Dec hunt period, release times were to be outside legal hunting hours. I don't recall seeing anything saying it would be the night before the opener (but maybe I missed it or just don't recall), but you would think common sense would dictate having birds there for the opener. Maybe something happened? Maybe there was a misunderstanding that there would for sure be a release prior to the opener?


----------



## FNC (Jun 5, 2007)

Biggbear said:


> From what I read, it was supposed to be 4 releases during the Oct/Nov hunt period and 4 during the Dec hunt period, release times were to be outside legal hunting hours. I don't recall seeing anything saying it would be the night before the opener (but maybe I missed it or just don't recall), but you would think common sense would dictate having birds there for the opener. Maybe something happened? Maybe there was a misunderstanding that there would for sure be a release prior to the opener?


Our tax dollars at work


----------



## Mi. Chuck (Jun 12, 2018)

Chessieman said:


> I agree totally with you, BUT do nothing when you have a Pheasant desert? The genes are just like the clones for weed, they look pretty are nothing like the original. By all logic to increase the population we should be using the 200k for the DNR birds and trap the Detroit birds for releasing in the deserts. Allow no hunting for a few years in those areas. But wait, those birds are not trained for Hawks. The chicks I was raising were TRAINED, that is the key, oops that is not done in nature. Four old week chicks feeding on bugs under the lights all night long, wild ones are all huddled up all night long. Give the birds the best chance, it is better than doing nothing. Bring back the heydays of the 60's? I remember as kids in the 60's having Pheasant egg battles over at Spring Lake. We can talk the talk or walk the walk!


The DNR has thought about trapping and relocating Detroit birds but ran into a firestorm from the few residents who live there. Great idea, but the DNR didn't want to rock the boat. They need to obtain some wild birds and plant on large tracts of private corporate habitat where they won't be hunted, and can spread to neighboring land. Better than the current situation.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Hackman said:


> i know,but then there are alot of mis informed people as to their logic against a dove season. i see flocks and flocks of doves , it is a abundent untapped resource that would provided a great economic and recreational resouce with very little state funding. it is a shame for michigan not to have it. we need to keep pushing for it till eventually we pass a season.


Yep, the last time it cost the California antis 1 million dollars, make them pay again!


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

FNC said:


> Our tax dollars at work


I just re-read the info on the DNR's MPHI site again, and it does not say there would be a release before the opener only that there would be one release per week, and that it was up to the Game Bird Association members what day, and that it would not necessarily be the same day each week. I'm kind of shocked that they didn't release birds in Lapeer for the opener, but I don't know why I'm surprised. It's a government run program, why do something that makes perfect sense.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Oh boy it's started already.Down the same old rabbit hole again.History will repeat itself.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

birdhntr said:


> Oh boy it's started already.Down the same old rabbit hole again.History will repeat itself.


Birdhntr I'm sure you're right, but I wish it wasn't true. In the early 80's when I turned 12 years old, the State released birds at Bald Mountain State Rec. My Grandfather was a Pheasant Hunter in the heyday, he never hunted deer, but he lived to hunt birds. By the time I was old enough to hunt, there weren't many places left with wild birds, but we chased them anyway. We knocked on doors to hunt private ground, took trips to state land in the Thumb, and we hunted those planted birds at Bald Mountain. He would be waiting in our drive way after school to pick me up, and we could get in a few hours before dark. It was those planted birds, and those days spent chasing them with my Grandfather and his Springer that got me hooked. Those planted birds were close to home, so we spent many, many more days hunting them than we did taking trips to the Thumb. I still go to Bald Mountain for opening day knowing I have no chance to see a bird, but I wouldn't miss it for the world.

If these planted birds could hook a few young hunters like they got me hooked, in my eyes it might be worth it. I know that sounds naïve, and ridiculous to some, but I honestly wish this program could work out and provide the same opportunities for families that it provided for me back then.


----------



## nelsonjr89 (Aug 9, 2014)

Gsphunteronpoint1 said:


> I just went to the lapeer area and talked to 4 guys and everyone told me the same thing they never even released the birds at lapeer. I thought they were supposed to release them the night before the season opened?


Not sure which area you went to.
But the Lapeer spot I was in had plenty of birds and action most of the morning.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gsphunteronpoint1 (Mar 8, 2018)

I don’t remember where I saw the information. I think I actually remember seeing it posted on here by another member who had direct information on it. The whole thing seems like a cluster f to me. Let’s keep it a big secret where the birds are going to be so only the select few who are actually involved in the program know where they’re at. It’s pen birds on public land. I will be hitting more areas this week/weekend


----------



## RCA DOGS (Sep 24, 2011)

The releases are only in certain MARKED AREAS. Not necessarily the entire state game area. Look for signage to be sure if you are looking for releases birds


----------



## nelsonjr89 (Aug 9, 2014)

2-4pm today Lapeer State Game Area
0 cars in the parking lot
2 flushes, 1 kill

Cant kill em from the couch, or behind the keyboard
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

Hackman said:


> if pheasants are going to be slim pickings in future i would like to get the public to accept the hunting of doves, plant some sunflower or whatever and boom instant rec opportunity that would bring youth hunters in the sport.


Great idea!! Too bad hunters blew the last opportunity in this state for dove hunting. The antis mobilized against big time on that one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

nelsonjr89 said:


> 2-4pm today Lapeer State Game Area
> 0 cars in the parking lot
> 2 flushes, 1 kill
> 
> ...


Can't kill em from work either, which many of us have to do during the week, but enjoy that zinger. You're a class act.


----------



## Spartazoo (Jan 28, 2004)

People seeing any pheasants in this state surprises me. I would love to see the DNR create a state map that highlights where there are at least a few birds public and private. It would be interesting to compare that map with an agricultural farming map.

Try living in the Kalamazoo/St. Joe County area. Maybe no where in the country has there been more pheasant habitat destruction than those two counties. Last I knew they are the most irrigated counties in the country. All the irrigation pivots have destroyed every ditch, swale, and tree line in those two counties. Fields are planted everywhere within a few feet of the roads. Pheasants will NEVER EVER come back in this area, the farmers have made sure of that. 

I would love to know if the DNR would do things different if they could go back and reset what happened in those two counties. To a pheasant hunter, it is an absolute travesty. 

Rant over.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Spartazoo said:


> People seeing any pheasants in this state surprises me. I would love to see the DNR create a state map that highlights where there are at least a few birds public and private. It would be interesting to compare that map with an agricultural farming map.
> 
> Try living in the Kalamazoo/St. Joe County area. Maybe no where in the country has there been more pheasant habitat destruction than those two counties. Last I knew they are the most irrigated counties in the country. All the irrigation pivots have destroyed every ditch, swale, and tree line in those two counties. Fields are planted everywhere within a few feet of the roads. Pheasants will NEVER EVER come back in this area, the farmers have made sure of that.
> 
> ...


Just remember, that pheasants are an introduced species,

And only flourished, because farming practices were conducive to their spread and growth.

Farming has evolved, there is just less of everything out there, to sustain and nourish a pheasant.


----------



## Spartazoo (Jan 28, 2004)

Gamekeeper said:


> Just remember, that pheasants are an introduced species,
> 
> And only flourished, because farming practices were conducive to their spread and growth.
> 
> Farming has evolved, there is just less of everything out there, to sustain and nourish a pheasant.


Oh, I get that. But, that doesn't mean there couldn't have been some oversight to assure habitat wasn't totally destroyed. No oversight coupled with farmers disregard for habitat brought us to where we are today.

I grew up close to many farmers. The profits of seed corn and now also potatoes has pushed more irrigation pivots in and habitat out, than just about anywhere. It's productive for farmers, but has been very destructive to bird habitat.


----------



## FNC (Jun 5, 2007)

Spartazoo said:


> Oh, I get that. But, that doesn't mean there couldn't have been some oversight to assure habitat wasn't totally destroyed. No oversight coupled with farmers disregard for habitat brought us to where we are today.
> 
> I grew up close to many farmers. The profits of seed corn and now also potatoes has pushed more irrigation pivots in and habitat out, than just about anywhere. It's productive for farmers, but has been very destructive to bird habitat.


I wish Michigan followed Minnesota's example. Their DNR partners with Pheasants Forever and other conservation groups, pools financial resources, and actually purchases land for permanent public hunting. In my mind, that is the only way to have a few birds on the landscape while continuing with "Industrial Agriculture."


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

FNC said:


> I wish Michigan followed Minnesota's example. Their DNR partners with Pheasants Forever and other conservation groups, pools financial resources, and actually purchases land for permanent public hunting. In my mind, that is the only way to have a few birds on the landscape while continuing with "Industrial Agriculture."


This is an amazing program and is working well.You must create space for wildlife in which they have.


----------



## RCA DOGS (Sep 24, 2011)

You do know Minnesota is doing this through a state tax they placed on themselves. The Heritage tax I believe it’s called


----------



## cmuchip989 (Jan 13, 2010)

RCA DOGS said:


> You do know Minnesota is doing this through a state tax they placed on themselves. The Heritage tax I believe it’s called


Making Minnesota Better

“Legacy Amendment ln 2008, Minnesota voters took a bold and historic action by imposing a three-eighths of one percent tax on themselves for 25 years, until 2034, in the name of cleaner water, healthier habitat, better parks and trails and sustaining our arts and cultural heritage. Today, ten years later, that tax has generated more than $2 billion dollars for Legacy projects.”

Think that was it?

https://www.dnr.state.mn.us/legacy/index.html



Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## RCA DOGS (Sep 24, 2011)

cmuchip989 said:


> Making Minnesota Better
> 
> “Legacy Amendment ln 2008, Minnesota voters took a bold and historic action by imposing a three-eighths of one percent tax on themselves for 25 years, until 2034, in the name of cleaner water, healthier habitat, better parks and trails and sustaining our arts and cultural heritage. Today, ten years later, that tax has generated more than $2 billion dollars for Legacy projects.”
> 
> ...


That’s it! I’m all for it. But passing a tax is not the easiest thing to get done. I believe they worked on it for years before getting passed


----------



## HopHead42 (Jun 27, 2019)

Spartazoo said:


> Try living in the Kalamazoo/St. Joe County area. Maybe no where in the country has there been more pheasant habitat destruction than those two counties. Last I knew they are the most irrigated counties in the country. All the irrigation pivots have destroyed every ditch, swale, and tree line in those two counties. Fields are planted everywhere within a few feet of the roads. Pheasants will NEVER EVER come back in this area, the farmers have made sure of that.
> 
> Rant over.


Being a primary waterfowl hunter and specialty crop farmer in berrien co. the last 7 years, its absolutely amazing what they have done to the area as far as drainage goes to enhance farming. Areas that were swamps and should have been swamps for ever are now just a 4 ft wide ditch. Any decent lake is surrounded by chicago vacation homes. A crazy example of how far they went was in the early 1900's they dredged 30-40 miles of the dowagiac river to make it nearly straight. This helped drain decataur, which was a vast swamp. Which in turn made tillable ground. There isn't a decent swamp/marsh over 10 acres it seems in the tri county area. A total punt of wildlife management down here over the last 100 years.


----------



## Spartazoo (Jan 28, 2004)

HopHead42 said:


> Being a primary waterfowl hunter and specialty crop farmer in berrien co. the last 7 years, its absolutely amazing what they have done to the area as far as drainage goes to enhance farming. Areas that were swamps and should have been swamps for ever are now just a 4 ft wide ditch. Any decent lake is surrounded by chicago vacation homes. A crazy example of how far they went was in the early 1900's they dredged 30-40 miles of the dowagiac river to make it nearly straight. This helped drain decataur, which was a vast swamp. Which in turn made tillable ground. There isn't a decent swamp/marsh over 10 acres it seems in the tri county area. A total punt of wildlife management down here over the last 100 years.


I would pay good money to be able to overlap aerial photos of Kalamazoo and St. Joe counties from 1970, 1980, 1990, 2000, 2010... I think people would be SHOCKED! And not at the subdivision development (that's kind of expected), but at how the farmers have clear cut everything they could get a chainsaw on to put up a center pivot.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

cmuchip989 said:


> Making Minnesota Better
> 
> “Legacy Amendment ln 2008, Minnesota voters took a bold and historic action by imposing a three-eighths of one percent tax on themselves for 25 years, until 2034, in the name of cleaner water, healthier habitat, better parks and trails and sustaining our arts and cultural heritage. Today, ten years later, that tax has generated more than $2 billion dollars for Legacy projects.”
> 
> Here in Michigan we have a half of billion dollars in a trust fund that the DNR distributes the interest for all these walking tails and local parks. The trust was paid for by the lumber and oil royalties *OF HUNTING LAND*. Once it reach the set amount it was never added to. Why not increase the trust amount and put the new percentage to increasing the hunt able bird population or help the existing population. Bring in wild Pheasant from Detroit, who cares if a few feathers are ruffled? Plant nesting habitat in the deserts of Detroit. Spread the population of Sharptail Grouse to throughout Michigan. Make nesting habitat if it can stand a chance to work.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Here in Michigan we have a half of billion dollars in a trust fund that the DNR distributes the interest for all these walking tails and local parks. The trust was paid for by the lumber and oil royalties *OF HUNTING LAND*. Once it reach the set amount it was never added to. Why not increase the trust amount and put the new percentage to increasing the hunt able bird population or help the existing population. Bring in wild Pheasant from Detroit, who cares if a few feathers are ruffled? Plant nesting habitat in the deserts of Detroit. Spread the population of Sharptail Grouse to throughout Michigan. Make nesting habitat if it can stand a chance to work.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

Who were these Detroit people whose feathers were ruffled by the idea of trapping a few birds?


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

It was in another resent thread post (opening day?). Surprised me to that there would be fallout from it.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Mi. Chuck said:


> The DNR has thought about trapping and relocating Detroit birds but ran into a firestorm from the few residents who live there. Great idea, but the DNR didn't want to rock the boat. They need to obtain some wild birds and plant on large tracts of private corporate habitat where they won't be hunted, and can spread to neighboring land. Better than the current situation.


----------



## Spartazoo (Jan 28, 2004)

Where are all these pheasants in the D?


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

Spartazoo said:


> Where are all these pheasants in the D?


They are in the blocks or miles of abandoned houses and overgrown lots.


----------



## Spartazoo (Jan 28, 2004)

Proof "habitat" will bring them back? LOL


----------



## michiganmaniac (Dec 9, 2008)

RCA DOGS said:


> That’s it! I’m all for it. But passing a tax is not the easiest thing to get done. I believe they worked on it for years before getting passed


I wonder if it could ever happen...i mean shoot, even a lot of the people on here who claim to want more animals to hunt complain about being "nickeled and dimed". Proof was that thread that mentioned a potential 25 dollar pheasant stamp. Like you said RCADOGS, the first and easiest step in helping pheasants or other game birds is joining PF, RGS, etc. And getting involved in your local chapter.


----------



## Mi. Chuck (Jun 12, 2018)

Spartazoo said:


> Proof "habitat" will bring them back? LOL


Not exactly just the type of habitat PF or the DNR is suggesting, but the pheasants don't seem to care. If you are really interested in what it looks like, watch some of the You Tube videos of Detroit abandoned neighborhoods. I think the main reason there are birds in Detroit is there is NOT modern farming with all that it entails, pesticides, treated seed, destruction of habitat. Detroit still has all the predators we have in the country, including falcons. PF member.


----------



## FNC (Jun 5, 2007)

Mi. Chuck said:


> Not exactly just the type of habitat PF or the DNR is suggesting, but the pheasants don't seem to care. If you are really interested in what it looks like, watch some of the You Tube videos of Detroit abandoned neighborhoods. I think the main reason there are birds in Detroit is there is NOT modern farming with all that it entails, pesticides, treated seed, destruction of habitat. Detroit still has all the predators we have in the country, including falcons. PF member.


I agree Mi.Chuck, there are also countless stray cats and dogs, coyotes, opossums, skunks, etc. yet the birds thrive. PF Member as well!


----------



## RCA DOGS (Sep 24, 2011)

I’m not sure who all listens to the PF On The Wing podcast here, but I pitched the idea of a episode and they say it’s in the works now. 
The future of pheasant hunting in Michigan. When MPHI and MPRI collide what’s best for the pheasant and hunting it. 
I for one would love to see PF on the record as far as how they feel about the direction things are going. And the experts in one room having a honest discussion on the topic.


----------

